

HTML5 Video: Get Used to Multiple Formats - Mistone
http://www.webvanta.com/post/129278-html5-video-br-get-used-to-multiple

======
Mistone
currently two other related HTML5 posts that went up over the weekend: HTML5:
Over-Hyped or the Next Big Thing? <http://bit.ly/beu8pw> Video That Plays
Everywhere: HTML5 + Flash <http://bit.ly/bDRZgU>

